# eye watering



## monstruo-the-tegu (May 2, 2012)

i have had maroon for little under a week and i have noticed she had one eye watering it couldnt be respiratory infection because that would be both eyes does anyone know whats happening 2 her


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (May 2, 2012)

CAN ANYBODY HELP ME


----------



## tommyboy (May 2, 2012)

Any chance there is some debris in there? I had an iguana years ago that had a watery eye. After a week it became slightly discolored and oozed a little puss. Brought him to the vet who said it was a simple infection. He gave him a shot and some ointment for the eye. Within a week he was good as new. 
How bad does it look? Can you post a pic?


----------



## AP27 (May 2, 2012)

If it's an infection a 50/50 honey/water mix can help clear it up. Honey has antibacterial properties. I did this for my leopard gecko when she had an eye infection and it cleared it up in a week. If you think its an infection you can give that a try. Mix the honey in boiling water then cool it and apply it 4 times a day with an eye dropper. And if its not an infection, the honey won't cause any harm. If there is some debris in there it may also help flush it out.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (May 2, 2012)

AP27 said:


> If it's an infection a 50/50 honey/water mix can help clear it up. Honey has antibacterial properties. I did this for my leopard gecko when she had an eye infection and it cleared it up in a week. If you think its an infection you can give that a try. Mix the honey in boiling water then cool it and apply it 4 times a day with an eye dropper. And if its not an infection, the honey won't cause any harm. If there is some debris in there it may also help flush it out.



thanks i will try that


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (May 6, 2012)

today it stopped i used honey water first and then a couple of minutes i used sterile water she seems better


----------



## Dana C (May 7, 2012)

You might also check the substrate, as if it is a bit dusty, particulate matter may have gotten in his eye.


----------

